# When are we going to get some Roms?



## robertlamb256 (Jun 2, 2012)

Not to complain, but when are we going to see the TF300T get some rom love? I know there is an experimental version of CM9 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1669827) but I want to see CM or even AOKP get on this tablet. It sold out pre orders within a few hours on Amazon so obviously there are A LOT of people that are waiting to truly play with it. Come on Devs! Huge supporter of your work, but I'd be even bigger of a fan with this baby added to the device list!


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Go buy one for TeamDouche and another for TeamKang. The latter's said they'll only support devices they have, officially.


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yep, aokp is out but wifi isn't working. Developer needs a device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oo3 (Jul 4, 2011)

CM may say it's experimental, but everything that needs to work, works...I love it so far.


----------



## sgrant (May 30, 2012)

I have been thinking about working on one soon since I have the device, but I have been working on a Rom for the Galaxy Tab 2 10.1.

What would you like to see if I put one together?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

sgrant said:


> What would you like to see if I put one together?


AOKP


----------



## camblue (Jul 16, 2011)

sgrant said:


> I have been thinking about working on one soon since I have the device, but I have been working on a Rom for the Galaxy Tab 2 10.1.
> 
> What would you like to see if I put one together?


Something like AOKP would be nice. All of the customization are awesome. Most of the cyanmod roms have decent customization , sgt7's cyan rom having the most I have seen. But something with navbar, lock screen, and other settings would be great.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robertlamb256 (Jun 2, 2012)

I wish I knew enough about the process to build one myself. I like the customization of the AOKP rom's, and the performance/smoothness of CM. They're both great roms. And I figured Roman would have the device by now, at least in donation money. But then again, he probably doesn't get much from anyone. I'll probably flash the "experimental" CM and see how it is.


----------



## robertlamb256 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, I guess I am going to flash Skankwich CM9 Kang. I'll let y'all know how it runs.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

SGT7's CM9 kang is quite good actually.


----------



## robertlamb256 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've been using it all day. So far I've only had one force restart but no other issues. About to look for any theme chooser themes that work well.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF300T using RootzWiki


----------

